# Help please! I want to help my sick betta get better!



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I hope someone can lend some assistance/advice/words of wisdom! I apologize in advance for a long post!

I recently purchased a plakat (aka short fin betta) from a local pet store. I know I should have probably chosen one that was a bit more active/had less frayed fins, but I kinda fell in love with this little guy and named him Arrow.

That being said, I need some help!

When I took him home I noticed that he has this lump on his left side near his eye (after doing some research, I've come to realize that it _might_ be a tumor, but please correct me if I'm wrong). Also, his fins were a lot more damaged that I had realized, I truly believe he's got a bad case of fin rot. I've also noticed some strange discoloration on his body on the right side. When I got him I also picked up a new tank.

I set him up with a new tank, heated etc and will post all the details pertinent for any help anyone can provide.

Housing 
What size is your tank? *11L (approx. 3 US gallons)*
What temperature is your tank? *27C (approx 82F)*
Does your tank have a filter? *yes*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *yes*
Is your tank heated? *yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *none*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *hikari betta bio gold*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *every day; 3-6 pellets - but he hasn't been eating much since I've gotten him, so I usually only feed 1-2 pellets daily and remove the excess*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *so far, 100% water change when I set up his new tank and 30% after 7 days of treatement*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *25-30%, every 2 weeks if my fish are healthy, usually once a week @ 50% if my fish is sick*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *API aquarium salts - 1/2 tablespoon (for 11L) & a Betta water conditioner*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? *yes; testing with API 5 in 1 test strips*

Ammonia: *my test doesn't do this one*
Nitrite: *0*
Nitrate: *0*
pH:*7*
Hardness: *60*
Alkalinity: *80*

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *same as when I got him
*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *lethargic, swims minimally, rests at the top of tank in the front, retrieves air from surface regularly*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *first day I transferred him into his 11L tank*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *yes; 7 days of melafix/pimafix & API aquarium salts*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *he came like that*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *I've had him for 7 days - not sure how old he is otherwise*

As I mentioned above, I've treated him for the last 7 days with pimafix/melafix and aquarium salts and have just done a 30% water change and started treating him with fungonex (as I was recommended that to target fungal infections). Currently he is housed with 2 large plastic plants and 1 small one and some stones. I have also purchased him a betta hammock just so that he can be close to the surface and conserve any energy he does have.

Just want to make sure that I'm doing everything I can do to help him recover/regrow his fins/get rid of this weird lump near his left eye.

Here are some pictures of him - I've included a photo of his tank set up also; and the last photo is one taken with flash on my camera (see attached photos)


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay, before ANYTHING..._*STOP USING MELAFIX.*_ It contains tea tree oil, which can damage a betta fish's labyrinth organ (the one that lets them breathe air). I don't know about primafix, but melafix should NOT be used on _*ANY*_ fish with a labyrinth organ. Stop using it right away and do a water change. If you really need to, you can give him a half-dose of bettafix, which is basically diluted melafix. But I'd hold off on that right now.

I have no experience with tumors, so I can't help you there...sorry! But I do know a thing or two about fin rot. The best first defense against fin rot is clean, warm water and AQ salt. Do a water change every day. If you want, you can add API Stress Coat to promote healing. Kick things off with AQ salt. Once you start seeing the fins regrowing, you can go back to normal water changes.

Speaking of "normal water changes," you should probably change water once a week for a healthy fish, too. Everything else sounds okay. Good luck with your little guy!


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Okay, before ANYTHING..._*STOP USING MELAFIX.*_ It contains tea tree oil, which can damage a betta fish's labyrinth organ (the one that lets them breathe air). I don't know about primafix, but melafix should NOT be used on _*ANY*_ fish with a labyrinth organ. Stop using it right away and do a water change. If you really need to, you can give him a half-dose of bettafix, which is basically diluted melafix. But I'd hold off on that right now.
> 
> I have no experience with tumors, so I can't help you there...sorry! But I do know a thing or two about fin rot. The best first defense against fin rot is clean, warm water and AQ salt. Do a water change every day. If you want, you can add API Stress Coat to promote healing. Kick things off with AQ salt. Once you start seeing the fins regrowing, you can go back to normal water changes.
> 
> Speaking of "normal water changes," you should probably change water once a week for a healthy fish, too. Everything else sounds okay. Good luck with your little guy!


I'm not 100% sure but I've read that basically anything with "fix" on the end will probably do more bad than good, so OP might want to avoid all those products for now.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Okay, before ANYTHING..._*STOP USING MELAFIX.*_ It contains tea tree oil, which can damage a betta fish's labyrinth organ (the one that lets them breathe air). I don't know about primafix, but melafix should NOT be used on _*ANY*_ fish with a labyrinth organ. Stop using it right away and do a water change. If you really need to, you can give him a half-dose of bettafix, which is basically diluted melafix. But I'd hold off on that right now.
> 
> I have no experience with tumors, so I can't help you there...sorry! But I do know a thing or two about fin rot. The best first defense against fin rot is clean, warm water and AQ salt. Do a water change every day. If you want, you can add API Stress Coat to promote healing. Kick things off with AQ salt. Once you start seeing the fins regrowing, you can go back to normal water changes.
> 
> Speaking of "normal water changes," you should probably change water once a week for a healthy fish, too. Everything else sounds okay. Good luck with your little guy!


Thanks for the advice  Didn't realize how harmful melafix is to betta's! I've stopped using the melafix/pimafix and I'll grab another bottle of bettafix when I'm next at my local pet store, which will probably be soon. Presently, I've done a water change on Arrow's tank and just added in the fungonex (not sure if anyone is familiar with that product, or if it's just something sold in Australia). the guy at Pet Magic told me that they use it on their fish tanks in the store if it's a fungal infection and it clears it up. In any case, it's meant to be done for three days before I add back in my carbon filter. I suppose I'll let it be for now and monitor closely. I also don't want to stress Arrow too much either. 

Typically, any time I do a water change I make sure to add in the appropriate amount of API aquarium salts for the amount of water I've added in. The rest of my 5 bettas are happy boys; just poor Arrow is sluggish and doesn't demonstrate a healthy appetite. I usually tend to do a partial water change during the week and a larger water change in 2 weeks. All of my tanks are 11L and are running filtration systems as well as heaters, especially now that it's winter here in Aus and it's a lot colder in the downstairs of my house. I'm usually quite flexible when it comes to taking care of my fish - I do what is needed to make sure they are all happy and healthy.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

+1 Pumpkin. I just mention bettafix because I've heard that it's helped some people. Like you said, though, best to stay away.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Any idea what that strange coloration on his side could be? Is it just his colours or is it a fungal infection?

This poor boy is making me worried; I'm disappointed that the store even let me take him home considering his condition; though I guess I could have always said no and chosen another fish that looked more healthy. Just something about him though... :-D


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm sorry...I've never had (or seen) a fish with a fungal infection _or_ a tumor. I wish I could help more.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I'm sorry...I've never had (or seen) a fish with a fungal infection _or_ a tumor. I wish I could help more.


You've been super helpful so far!  Much appreciated! I've never had a betta with a tumor/lump before so this is new territory for me too! Most of the betta's I've previously owned (I've owned about 10 before, the current 6 I have now) have usually died from old age. I've always been quite aware of how my fish behave and any subtle changes are a cause of concern for me if it's longer than 48 hrs. I've dealt with bloat in betta's before and fin rot (though not to the extent that Arrow is facing) and usual general bacterial things. I suppose it's always a learning process when you choose to be a pet owner (of any kind).


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Update! Betta still not responding! Fin rot/strange growth*

Ok, so a few days ago, I post about Arrow, my newest addition.

I'm worried that whatever I'm doing isn't enough to help him, he's still lethargic, doesn't eat, barely swims and this morning I found him floating on his side, though i doubt it's a swim bladder issue b/c he can usually dart around when he needs to.

I first started treating with melafix/pimafix - but *stopped* after some sound advice from members of this community (thank you btw!); did a 30% water change and tested the water again with all water parameters normal. _**update: I'm no longer using bettafix either, nor have I gotten any from the pet store**_ Then sought some advice about a possible fungal infection from a local pet store and have done a 3 day treatment with Fungonex (started Sunday 10 May) - in hopes to treat the fin rot he has.

I'm not sure the fungonex treatment is working (the pet store guys said I'd see pretty instant results and his fins would start looking a little better); temporarily I've put him in a small bowl for him to rest (I don't want to stress him too much with all of these treatments). I just finished doing a 100% water change and cleaned out the gravel, plants and tank also to make sure there isn't any bad bacteria/fungus or what ever lurking. I've added in just a little over 1/2 tbs of AQ salts (enough for 11L/3 US gallons) as well as 1.5 tsp of water conditioner. I'm letting the tank cycle before I add him in later on tonight.

Besides the fin rot, I'm also trying to determine if his strange patches on his body are part of his coloring or if it's something more. If anyone can help that would be awesome!

Lastly, if the fin rot and the strange patches of coloring, not eating, lethargy and general inactivity isn't enough to worry me, he also has a growth/bump on his left side on his gill near his eye.

I'll post a more recent photo, but please help... any one... I'm not sure what else I can do and I'd really like to make sure I've done everything I can do in my power to help my little guy out.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Do 65% water changes every two days. That will clear up the rot


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> really. Someone told you that the medication that ends in -fix is clearly very harmful but yet you're using it anyway. Not even going to bother on this one, cause its not my fish that's going to have damaged organs at the end of the day.


I'm not using it - as some of the members on here told me not to, i stopped treatment right away. I'm not sure I really appreciate an accusation, considering I'm just asking for help. Before replying, I'd suggest you read what I wrote properly.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> Do 65% water changes every two days. That will clear up the rot


sure I'll try that next once I re-introduce him into his tank that is being cycled. I will most likely add the appropriate amount of AQ salts also when I do the water change. how long would you recommend I do a 65% water change/per 2 days for? 2 weeks?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I apologize for being so rude, and yes I think two weeks will work. Or it should


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> I apologize for being so rude, and yes I think two weeks will work. Or it should


Thats alright - i understand that there are some people who choose to ignore the advice of others thinking they might know better - no harm done. I'm the type of person that would rather have advice from others who are knowledgable and learn from them. :-D

In any case ive just visited the pet store and grabbed some stress coat and more AQ salts. Plus some bloodworms.... cause Arrow hasnt eaten in 9 days.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

***update***

So, it's been a few hours since I transferred Arrow back into his tank after a 100% water change + AQ salts (1sp/gallon ratio) + water conditioner + stress coat. Seems he's taken to floating vertical now... but can move about normally if he needs to. 

I've even changed around the plants in his tank, in case he was "bored". Not sure he'll make it 2 weeks with a (tonight only), but to no avail; doesn't show any interest in _any_ food of any kind.

Guess I might just have to wait it out and see what happens. I'm going to continue the water change + AQ salts + stress coat regime... if he makes it past tonight *cross my fingers* :sad:


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi FrostPixie, I saw your post on the thread I had for my betta. Thank you for the condolences, by the way. I'm afraid I can't be much help, but I do have a few questions.

First, is he still on the Fungonex? And what are the ingredients in it? I tried looking, but didn't have much luck.

Is the bump/growth or the strange patch growing at all?

I hope Arrow is feeling a bit better today and hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me will come along. Also, I have to ask, but is Arrow named after the TV show of the same name?

Edit: Just saw your new update, and it didn't mention Fungonex, but to confirm, is he still on it? I'm sorry he's not feeling well.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Aquatail said:


> Hi FrostPixie, I saw your post on the thread I had for my betta. Thank you for the condolences, by the way. I'm afraid I can't be much help, but I do have a few questions.
> 
> First, is he still on the Fungonex? And what are the ingredients in it? I tried looking, but didn't have much luck.
> 
> ...


Hi Aquatail -- I'm not sure if I should continue on the Fungonex treatement (it's a 3 day treatment; so you drop in the liquid and let it cycle without the carbon filter for 3 days then you can repeat - but it doesn't specify how long you can treat for). The ingredients in Fungonex are: 2mg Acriflavine, 0.4 mg malachite green. I don't think the malachite green does much besides color the water and make it look like he lives in the Emerald City in Oz.

Presently, I'm just doing AQ salts, water changes and stress coat combination, unless someone/anyone more experienced thinks that maybe I should treat again with Fungonex??? *Edit:* I'll treat him again with Fungonex for another 3 days (see if that improves his condition)

The bump/growth and strange colored patches aren't growing in size, they're just there - I've tried staring at the patches thinking it might be a fungal infection cause it's copper colored and doesn't look like the rest of his scales (hence why I thought to treat with a fungal medication) but it hasn't improved, and it hasn't gotten worse (I guess that's a good thing, not getting worse).

I'm not sure he's doing better today.... I've been catching him floating vertical which is also concerning.

I did name him after the tv show - he's an emerald/dark green and thought it'd be fitting... though some times I call him Al Sah-him. Kinda hope he's a fighter like his namesake...


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with Fungonex so I can't say whether doing a second course is suggested or not, but if the package specifically says to repeat, two should be safe, at least. Looking online, I found a few search results that mention repeating the treatment after 3 days, but I have no idea if it's the same concentration so I would certainly be hesitant to go on that alone. I did however, find a few online places that said to wait 30 minutes before adding it after using certain water conditioners like Stress Coat. Again, though, I have no experience with this so I can't say for sure, but you may want to look into it yourself.

I'm sorry I can't be more help for your little guy.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Thank you - much appreciated*



Aquatail said:


> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with Fungonex so I can't say whether doing a second course is suggested or not, but if the package specifically says to repeat, two should be safe, at least. Looking online, I found a few search results that mention repeating the treatment after 3 days, but I have no idea if it's the same concentration so I would certainly be hesitant to go on that alone. I did however, find a few online places that said to wait 30 minutes before adding it after using certain water conditioners like Stress Coat. Again, though, I have no experience with this so I can't say for sure, but you may want to look into it yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't be more help for your little guy.


Thanks Aquatail for your assistance and advice - it's a tough position to be in as a pet owner and not knowing what to do to help your fish get better; but I guess all information is better than no information and it helps b/c then I can learn and if I ever encounter it again with another fish, I'll know what to do. 

I'm not 100% sure either with Fungonex, as I've never used it before, but I figured I'd dose him again for another 3 days and see how he goes... probably after that I'll just continue on with the water changes etc. if he survives this second round. I don't want to stop it just in case he builds a resistance to it... so tricky to treat a fish with multiple things that could cause him to result in his current symptoms.

I want him to be a fighter (in all sense of the word) and beat this thing down... but honestly, I'm holding my breath (so to speak) hoping he just survives the night.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*** New Update ***

Well, good news is he's _not_ dead - although before I went to sleep last night he was bobbing and leaning on his side at a resting position; but quickly stopped himself when he realized he was tipping to the side.

So far he's just hanging out at the back of the tank - I think I might try and feed him again today and see how he goes with attempting to eat. He kinda just looks like he's hanging in there - poor guy.

Here's a pic of the lump on his face near his gill - it's that silver patch (sorry for the poor picture quality - he's a nightmare to photograph even though he's hardly even moving); the lump isn't a growth on top of his scales, more like it's a lump from under his scales - which is why I had originally though it to be a tumor - unless I'm wrong?

Again, thanks everyone who commented previously with their thoughts, advice etc.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That could definitely be a tumor. Unfortunately, what we'd do for any other kind of pet would be a biopsy, which probably isn't an option here. I'd just keep an eye on it because honestly, there isn't much else you can do.

Are his fins getting any better? Worse? Staying about the same? I don't think it is fungal since true fungal infections are relatively rare and he doesn't show any of the cottony growths characteristic of fungal infections. I also think the patches on his side are just his coloration based on the pictures. I would hold off on using the Fungonex again. In fact, that actually may be making him feel worse (not your fault). The problem with fungal infections is that fungi are eukaryotes just like animals. Thus, drugs that target fungal cells also tend to be damaging to the host. Bacteria, on the other hand, are prokaryotes. They have many different cellular processes when compared to animal cells, so antibiotics can target processes which occur only in the bacterial cell, leaving the host cells unharmed. How long has he been off the Fungonex and have you seen any improvement in his activity level/hunger level?

Essentially, it looks like he has a lot going on. That tumor on his gill plate (assuming it is a tumor) could be the root cause of his problems, or we may be looking at some kind of systemic infection and that may not be a tumor at all. I'd probably just keep him in nice, clean water with aquarium salt for a few days and see if he improves. We could try some antibiotics (I'd probably recommend nitrofurazone or kanamycin), but sometimes when a fish has other internal problems the fin rot is a secondary problem and will only improve when the general health of the animal improves. Now, this is my advice assuming that his fins haven't changed since you got him. If the fin rot has been getting progressively worse, however, I would recommend starting him on antibiotics now.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Kim said:


> That could definitely be a tumor. Unfortunately, what we'd do for any other kind of pet would be a biopsy, which probably isn't an option here. I'd just keep an eye on it because honestly, there isn't much else you can do.
> 
> Are his fins getting any better? Worse? Staying about the same? I don't think it is fungal since true fungal infections are relatively rare and he doesn't show any of the cottony growths characteristic of fungal infections. I also think the patches on his side are just his coloration based on the pictures. I would hold off on using the Fungonex again. In fact, that actually may be making him feel worse (not your fault). The problem with fungal infections is that fungi are eukaryotes just like animals. Thus, drugs that target fungal cells also tend to be damaging to the host. Bacteria, on the other hand, are prokaryotes. They have many different cellular processes when compared to animal cells, so antibiotics can target processes which occur only in the bacterial cell, leaving the host cells unharmed. How long has he been off the Fungonex and have you seen any improvement in his activity level/hunger level?
> 
> Essentially, it looks like he has a lot going on. That tumor on his gill plate (assuming it is a tumor) could be the root cause of his problems, or we may be looking at some kind of systemic infection and that may not be a tumor at all. I'd probably just keep him in nice, clean water with aquarium salt for a few days and see if he improves. We could try some antibiotics (I'd probably recommend nitrofurazone or kanamycin), but sometimes when a fish has other internal problems the fin rot is a secondary problem and will only improve when the general health of the animal improves. Now, this is my advice assuming that his fins haven't changed since you got him. If the fin rot has been getting progressively worse, however, I would recommend starting him on antibiotics now.


Hi Kim - thanks for your reply and sharing your knowledge!

To answer your questions:

Arrow's fins aren't getting better, but they aren't getting worse (which is a plus I suppose). The Fungonex treatment is a 3 day treatment, so you drop in the amount of Fungonex (based on your tank size) and let it work for 3 days, then repeat again for another 3 days - presently, I've dosed him twice using the Fungonex treatment, but after tomorrow (being the third day of treatment dosage 2) I'll be stopping; sticking to a partial water change, AQ salts and stress coat.

It does seem like a lot of things are going on with him but here's his current behaviour etc now:

Currently, his activity level has improved slightly, he's more active and darts around the tank - this "improvement" has been slow considering I've been medicating/using AQ salts and most recently using stress coat for the last week and a bit. Unfortunately, his appetite hasn't improved - it's day 10 without him eating a single pellet or even a small bit of blood worm - tried to coax him with something a bit more appetizing than pellets. 

In his "resting" he floats at the top of the tank and tends to dip forward (as in the previous pics) - vertically or float on his side. He then notices he's dipping/floating on his side (either side) and quickly darts around the tank (top part of the tank mostly - he only dived down to the bottom of the tank today and stayed there for about 10 min cause he got "stuck" in the plants - it's been the only time I've seen him dive down to the bottom) until he can rest against the side of the glass or near one of the large plants close to the top of the surface. I feel like he's demonstrating signs of swim bladder.

I will look into the medication you suggested - would they be useful to treat swim bladder?

Thanks again!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Whoops, forgot to attach a photo - I came home from dinner to find Arrow floating like this... when I switched on his light, I think I might have startled him and he darted away and started resting against his betta hammock.

Also, he's been starting this whole floating vertical/on his side yesterday, mid day.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

those photos are hectic...im sorry for his condition. You could try methylene blue... Granted your tank won't look nice because of the dark blue water but it will sort out his fin rot, and improve the oxygen in his blood stream. If you try it, be sure to remove any carbon filters. If he has a tumor then he most likely won't eat but sometimes tumors go away on their own, but I do highly recommend the methylene blue for his other problems


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> those photos are hectic...im sorry for his condition. You could try methylene blue... Granted your tank won't look nice because of the dark blue water but it will sort out his fin rot, and improve the oxygen in his blood stream. If you try it, be sure to remove any carbon filters. If he has a tumor then he most likely won't eat but sometimes tumors go away on their own, but I do highly recommend the methylene blue for his other problems


thanks for the advice sharkettelaw1... I'll see if I can visit my local pet store tomorrow and pick up some stuff for him. I don't mind if the water is blue, heck, it was green for 6 days and looked like an emerald city from Oz; I haven't had the carbon filter in the tank since the first day I did a full cycle *le sigh* that carbon filter is still brand new

hoping the tumor goes away on it's own... at least the upside is he's slightly more active than when I had him 10 days ago


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*Positive signs - still not eating*

Well, today seems better for Arrow.

I placed him in a temporary tank today while I did a 65% water change, added in the H20 conditioner, stress coat and AQ salts. Just waiting for the tank to cycle now and the water to heat back up also - then I'll transfer him back in later on.

I decided to put the temporary tank near my other fish and he seems to be responding well to them! He's swimming up and down in the temporary tank (albeit slowly) watching the other boys swim - I think it's a good sign at least he's not ready to give up just yet. He still isn't eating though; so I guess I'll keep an eye on that. BTW, I have *never* seen a fish starve themselves for 11 days! 

His tumor seems to be the same size which isn't good but it isn't bad either. I did notice that his belly looked a bit pinkish, though that just might be the color of the light/reflection from the glass in the temporary tank. If I can get him to stay still, I'll take a few photos and post later.

I'll continue to treat for fin rot/bacterial infection; perhaps though once he's a bit better and more active, I can add in a tank mate - though with a tank that is 11L (approx. 3 gallons, I'm not sure what would be suitable to put in with him to keep him company) - maybe I should just invest in a larger table and try and house him together in a row with the other boys ;-).

Thanks everyone who commented and shared their wisdom with me! I'll keep you all in the loop!

xx FrostPixie


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*** New Update ***

So it looks like Arrow is responding well to being near to his other brothers. He's been swimming up and down in his temporary tank, and it does seem like he's quite hungry (trying to eat the food that has sunk to the bottom). Not that successful though as it looks like he's having a hard time; not sure if it's because of the tumor or what. He did try to eat a floating pellet, but spat it out after trying to swallow it - didn't really chase it as it fell downwards - just kinda gave up and swam away.

I took a video - sorry if the video isn't the greatest quality - https://youtu.be/ORNJLBlJcSc that's showing his current activity level - which is a *huge* improvement on the last few days *insert relief of sigh here*

In the video, he looks to be interested in his reflection, although no flaring has occurred.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

**Update - Thanks all, Arrow is making a recovery!**

Again, thanks everyone who helped me with Arrow's condition.

He's actually doing a lot better now, and he even ate for the first time yesterday!! I gave him a little bit of dried bloodworm and 2 pellets and he kept it down and didn't spit it back up!

His tank has become part of a new tank set up now, so he'll be surrounded by other fish who are healthy and active (hopefully that will keep encouraging his activity level to increase).

He does however, have trouble with eating his food/seeing it with that tumor on his left gill. He maneuvers like a large vehicle trying to get at his food and often misses. (He reminded me of that old game of snake, where the little line has to get the "food" and as it did, it got bigger and harder to maneuver.) He just slowly backs up and tries to turn around to get at it; though he's happy with me hand feeding, which is great!

The tumor on the other hand doesn't seem to be as puffy as it was before and it's starting to look a little flatter.... but it also appears to be slightly larger (if that makes sense). Hopefully, it'll heal and go away *cross my fingers* but if not, I'll be on constant watch anyways.

What a sigh of relief that he is doing so much better than he was doing 13 days ago!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so glad Arrow is doing better! ^_^ I hope he continues to eat and improve.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Aquatail said:


> I'm so glad Arrow is doing better! ^_^ I hope he continues to eat and feel better.


Thank you Aquatail! :-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad Arrow seems to be improving.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Russell!

He's moving about more within his tank, although mostly staying to the top, as I think it's just easier on him to breathe air. He has constant companionship watching the other boys (on either side of him) swim about. I think he wants to flare at the other boys, but just can't because of the tumor on his gill. 

It's very uplifting to know he is doing heaps better.


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

I think I heard once that tumors can be treated with an Epsom salt bath, but I'm not sure. I'll do a little more research.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

BettaObsessed said:


> I think I heard once that tumors can be treated with an Epsom salt bath, but I'm not sure. I'll do a little more research.


Hmm... that might be worth a try!  I'm sure he's not suffering from any bacterial/fungal stuff now... cause he's been treated for it, though that being said, I'm still doing a partial water change every 2-3 days/AQ salts for him for another week and a half or so - unless other members might feel it's a too much stress for Arrow?

Like, I mentioned, he's in good spirits and at least trying to swim around. I'll be really excited when he starts to swim downward and around his tank like my other boys do in theirs... I'm not too worried about the tumor unless it get's bigger and causes issues... but if I can get rid of it, I would definitely consider that!

Thanks BettaObsessed!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

well if he's eating then the tumor isn't bothering him too much.. I had a betta girl with a tumor on her gills, truth to be told I moved her to another tank and left her. I didn't see her for a long time and thought she was dead until I saw her one day, tumor gone and feisty as ever. So yes, I think they go away on their own. How is your boys fin rot?


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> well if he's eating then the tumor isn't bothering him too much.. I had a betta girl with a tumor on her gills, truth to be told I moved her to another tank and left her. I didn't see her for a long time and thought she was dead until I saw her one day, tumor gone and feisty as ever. So yes, I think they go away on their own. How is your boys fin rot?


Hi Sharkettelaw1!  I have to hand feed him and put the food right up to his face in order to see it. He's not having any luck with wanting the pellets (I use Hikari bio-gold - which is what he was fed at the LFS) but he is eating small amounts of blood worms (though I dont want to feed him those forever and I feed a small amount - probably equivalent to 3 hikari pellets once a day). One of the sales associates I spoke with at a nearby LFS [same local chain as where I bought Arrow from] said that maybe he's just a very picky eater and he needs to be coaxed back into eating pellets.

His fin rot has stopped I think - it hasn't really shown signs of re-growth and it's not deteriorating. I have been doing water changes 2-3 days and using AQ salts/stress coat when I do a water change. I've been seeking some advice about how to accelerate/encourage fin growth with betta's with fin rot (for another betta I have) and it was suggested that I use roobios tea. I might give that a try with my next water change. I'm wondering though, would it be too much to do AQ salts/stress coat & roobios tea? Hmm....


----------

